# Twitch for July!



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Eh? Eh?


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

I'll vote! he looks like our flag in fish form! Hope you'll win! :-D


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

Haha thanks a lot!


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Awesome pic! Is he always flared like that?


----------



## metalbetta (May 17, 2010)

He's not flaring in this one, but his fins are almost always like that. He has a gill infection, so it might look like one gill is sticking out further.


----------



## MorganC2010 (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh I see. I just have a veiltail so to me he looked flared, i'm still figuring out what the different types look like. But he is hansome! I may vote for him! once I figure out how lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I like his colors. He's pretty.


----------

